# Would the bar in Dublin Airport be open on Good Friday?



## Darth Vader (6 Feb 2009)

I dont think it would be but if anyone thinks they would, let me know.
Can alcohol be served that day if you are having a meal??


----------



## truthseeker (6 Feb 2009)

No, and no.


----------



## Caveat (6 Feb 2009)

Darth Vader said:


> Can alcohol be served that day if you are having a meal??


 
I think generally yes, that's the back door in to drinking on good Friday.

When I lived in Dublin there was a local small hotel who always discreetly served on good Friday - but had places set and menus on the table complete with free nibbles in case they were rumbled!


----------



## truthseeker (6 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> I think generally yes, that's the back door in to drinking on good Friday.
> 
> When I lived in Dublin there was a local small hotel who always discreetly served on good Friday - but had places set and menus on the table complete with free nibbles in case they were rumbled!


 
And one of my locals lets regulars in on christmas day.
As far as I am aware you are not allowed sell alcohol at all on Good Friday - its against the law - in the UK you can sell it with food but not here.


----------



## tara83 (6 Feb 2009)

Nothing to do with having a meal., you still can't buy drink with it.  Hotels can however serve alchol to staying guests as they are residents of the hotel


----------



## truthseeker (6 Feb 2009)

tara83 said:


> Hotels can however serve alchol to staying guests as they are residents of the hotel


 
Ah - the 'residents bar' get out clause!!


----------



## Chocks away (6 Feb 2009)

And as far as I know, the "resident" can entertain some guests and sign them in.


----------



## Caveat (6 Feb 2009)

truthseeker said:


> And one of my locals lets regulars in on christmas day.


 
I'm not saying it's "allowed", I'm saying that there are ways around it - like my hotel example. I suppose people are unlikely to have to prove that they are residents.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> I'm not saying it's "allowed", I'm saying that there are ways around it - like my hotel example. I suppose people are unlikely to have to prove that they are residents.


 
The local pub gets away with because they dont charge on the day (but the punters do pay up next time theyre in - youre only allowed in if youre an invited guest by the owner).


----------



## Caveat (6 Feb 2009)

truthseeker said:


> The local pub gets away with because they dont charge on the day (but the punters do pay up next time theyre in - youre only allowed in if youre an invited guest by the owner).


 
But I thought that a publican could open on Christmas day if he wanted - no? (It's just that most don't want to)

Is it not only good friday that it's actually against the law?


----------



## truthseeker (6 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> But I thought that a publican could open on Christmas day if he wanted - no? (It's just that most don't want to)
> 
> Is it not only good friday that it's actually against the law?


 
Interesting - I believe its both - but am open to correction. 

According to google its both - if thats what the internet says - it must be right


----------



## Caveat (6 Feb 2009)

truthseeker said:


> According to google its both - if thats what the internet says - it must be right


 
OK - truth 'sought' then


----------



## sam h (6 Feb 2009)

There used to be some loophole about train stations, but I think that was stopped.  My dad used to make it his mission to get his pint on Good Friday, I reckon he felt he'd beaten the system, so we used to stop at Cork Train station on our trip down


----------



## Caveat (6 Feb 2009)

He sounds like a man after my own heart Sam!


----------



## scals (8 Feb 2009)

I was heading off on a hen weekend last good friday and we drank merrily on the train the whole way to mayo as the bar was open - until it ran out of beer!!  Don't know what the loophole is but it was definitely only last year.  So cancel your flight and travel by train!!  Hic.


----------



## Yeager (8 Feb 2009)

Travelled to the UK a few years back and the bar in Dublin airport was opened on Good Friday. I made a point of using it!


----------



## steph1 (8 Feb 2009)

scals said:


> I was heading off on a hen weekend last good friday and we drank merrily on the train the whole way to mayo as the bar was open - until it ran out of beer!!  Don't know what the loophole is but it was definitely only last year.  So cancel your flight and travel by train!!  Hic.



I dont think there is any bar on the train to Mayo now


----------



## Silver2 (18 Mar 2009)

I wonder are any hotels offering Good Friday specials just for the one night, b&b and dinner..does anyone know of any??


----------



## meatmonger (18 Mar 2009)

Not allowed christmas day or good friday, even if invited or not paying for on the day. but of course it happens.  more so on christmas day

Judge threw cases out in Galway and Donegal last year for prosecutions brough by garda for drinking on good friday.  Judge commented "i have more important things to be doing than deciding on whether people can drink on good friday"

first step for opening up.  next step they will be allowed to open from 4pm good friday or something.  give it 3 years or less!

you can drink away in north as normal, no meal required.
thats were i will be for the craic, and £2.20stg per pint. ie, euro 2.50 ))


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2009)

What a stupid law.


----------



## Ruam (18 Mar 2009)

Was on Inis Boffin many years ago on Good Friday.  I left the pub at about 3 am, the bar was still serving.

Ruam


----------

